# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  للتاريخ وللاجيال ما موقع الكاف

## عزو قاسم

*

1989

Premier tour
Moneni Pirates       (Swa) - RL Defence Force    (Les)  2-0 0-1  

1/16 finale
ASI Abengourou       (Civ) - UDIB                (Gbi)  Ff UDIB   
Al Merreikh          (Sou)  - Al Ahly Tripoli     (Lby) Ff Al Ahly   
CO Kakande Boké      (Gui) - CA Bizerte          (Tun) 0-0 0-1  
Coastal Union        (Tan)  - Costa do Sol        (Moz) 2-3 0-2  
Diamond Stars        (Sle)  - Bendel Insurance    (Ngr) 0-0 0-2  
Dynamos              (Zim) - BFV FC              (Mad) 0-1 1-1  
Etincelles           (Rwa)  - Vital'O             (Bdi) 1-0 1-1  
AS Fonctionnaires    (Bfa)  - Linguère            (Sén) 1-0 1-2 
Gor Mahia            (Ken) - Nakivubo Villa SC   (Oug) Ff N Villa   
Liberté FC           (Nig)  - USK Alger           (Alg) 1-0 0-4  
Moneni Pirates       (Swa)  - Power Dynamos       (Zam) 1-1 0-5  
Panthère Bangangté   (Cmr)  - LPRC Oilers         (Lbr) 0-0 1-2  
Stade Malien         (Mli)  - CO Transports       (Tun) 3-0 0-0  
USCA Bangui          (Caf)  - FC Kalamu           (Zaï) 3-3 0-2  
Union Vesper         (Geq) - Patronage Ste Anne (Cgo) 0-1 0-2  
Vautour Club Mangoungou(Gab)- Sagrada Esperança   (Ang)  1-0 1-3  

1/8 finale
ASI Abengourou       (Civ)  - LPRC Oilers         (Lbr) 3-2 0-2  
BFV FC               (Mad)  - Power Dynamos       (Zam) 1-2 3-1  
CA Bizerte           (Tun)  - Al Merreikh         (Sou) 1-0 0-2  
Costa do Sol         (Moz)  - Gor Mahia           (Ken) 1-2 0-0  
Etincelles           (Rwa)  - FC Kalamu           (Zaï) 0-0 0-1  
AS Fonctionnaires    (Bfa)  - Bendel United       (Ngr) 1-3 0-2  
Patronage Sainte Anne(Cgo)  - Sagrada Esperança   (Ang) 2-1 0-0  
Stade Malien         (Mli) - USK Alger           (Alg) 1-0 0-1 (3-4p)

1/4 finale
Al Merreikh          (Sou) - Patronage Ste Anne (Cgo) 2-0 1-1  
Bendel United        (Ngr)  - FC Kalamu           (Zaï) 2-0 1-0  
Gor Mahia            (Ken)  - LPRC Oilers         (Lbr) 0-0 3-1  
USK Alger            (Alg)  - BFV FC              (Mad) 1-3 Ff USK

Demi-finales
Bendel United        (Ngr)  - BFV FC              (Mad) 4-1 0-0  
Gor Mahia            (Ken)  - Al Merreikh         (Sou) 1-0 0-2  

Finale 
Al Merreikh          (Sou)  - Bendel United       (Ngr) 1-0 0-0 

http://www.cafonline.com/competition.../pastcomp/1989
*

----------

